# goat with mastitis



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

How to treat? I'm starting her on PenG tonight (that is all I have besides LA200), but what about this Today stuff? Is that okay for NIgerians? I'm just thinking her orifices are small, will it work? Please let me know. We noticed her milk had some blood in it-and she isn't letting her baby nurse tonight. One side is bigger than the other and at milking time this morning, she wasn't liking it being milked. So-besides the PenG, what else do we do? We will try massage and get the baby on a bottle tonight. :whatgoat: :sigh: It is unfortunate-she had it last year with her twins. What do you do about chronic mastitis? What are the effects? I've heard it can cause long term damage, but just don't know TOO much about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

not sure what to do but good luck....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From what RunAround has experienced, the LA200 gets into the milk faster than Pen G so I think that would be the way to go...also, if you do infuse with the Today, you use half a tube...and be surethere are no interactions with that and the injectible antibiotics, you will need to get her milked totally out, a warm wet compress will help with her discomfort as you milk.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Also, the massaging can be more beneficial with a mint or menthol factor. It's a holistic remedy to use mint or menthol that helps to open the pores.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Peppermint oil mixed into a bit of Bag Balm( green can) works great as does Vicks vapor rub in a pinch.


----------



## Jimily (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all,
After recognizing Mastitis from 2 CMT tests I called the vet and he advised 4cc of PenG injected SubQ (since we didn't have LA200 onhand) twice a day for 3 days and to milk her out every day while we are administering the PenG. He advised that milking her out would help with the flushing of the affected milk which I've also read elsewhere. When we milked her out yesterday woof did the milk smell bad and of course it was clumpy and frothy. We just threw it out.

We also made the peppermint oil tincture to rub on her udder and she seemed to like it. I like the warm compress idea and will try that today for her too. So far she is up and around, her temp has subsided a little and she's feeding the kids again so we are back on the track I hope with this mode of treatment.

Mastitis can indeed cause permanent damage if allowed to flourish and we were advised to stay ontop of it in hopes that we could squash it before that happened. We have not used the 'Today' stuff but I will be looking it up as another option in our arsenal. I'll prolly go grab some LA200 while in town as well if that's better. Thanks!

Good luck, keep a good thought,
Jimily


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You should probably send in a milk sample for sensitivity testing if possible--not all antibiotics work well for all types of mastitis and it would be a shame to waste time and money on something that won't take care of the problem.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

And now I have another question-her baby, a single this year is nearly six weeks old. She is not taking the bottle. We managed to get a few ounces in her between last night and this morning, but the mother won't let her nurse. She is a BIG girl, and is grazing, drinking water, etc. How much do we worry about getting more milk into her. We will, OF COURSE, keep trying to get her to take the bottle, but will she be okay?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

And to add. I can't IMAGINE tubing a baby as strong as she is...EEEK...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

La-200 and Pen G together is a no no. Stick with what you have her on right now. 

Milk her out as much as you can. Get some today or Spectramast from your vet. The udder infusions are key to treating mastitis. Use a whole tube, do not use half a tube. It's a myth that ND's only need a half. Massage and massage her udder after putting the medicine in. 

Do not let her kids drink her milk right now since mastitis milk can kill the kids.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Stricly based on what I was told last year....
I was advised regarding a friends doe w/mastitis to continue to keep the doe milked out... even milking out every few hours if possible...and that the Oxytetracyclines were about the only antibiotic to really "get into" the udder to fight the infection. Although, definitely DO NOT mix Penicillin's with any other antibiotics!! But for future references... oxytetracyclines are the better option.

Does this sound like good advice Ashley?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry it sounded like I was using both PenG and LA-I am not...just the LA. I will get some Today as soon as I can and try it. She is doing okay today and still grazing, etc. Hopefully we have caught it before it gets too bad. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh no, sorry I didn't mean to imply you were using both together... more just clarifying for myself.  
Hope things get better... mastitis is so frustrating because you just don't know for sure what's happening in there... it's not like a cut or cough where you can see obvious 'exterior' symptoms and know exactly what to do. Ugh.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks again for the info on treatments...I was wondering on the tube of infusions, I had read that a ND being smaller only needed a half tube. Great to know for future reference.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We did Pen-G subQ for 5 days twice a day
We used the teat infusion only putting in 1/2 of the tube (Gosh I couldn't imagine putting the whole tube in  ) They do not like it, it hurts.

The other doe we had we did 2 ml of pen-G in a little suringe without needle and not the twist top style just the old style. We put it up to the orffice and squirt that up into the teat and messaged up into the udder. We did the infusions for 3 days

It really sucks with mastitis. Not fun at all.


----------



## JK Farms & Sanctuary (Apr 26, 2011)

I've heard that repeated cases of Mastitis can be linking to a CAE position goat, have you had her tested?


----------



## Jimily (Feb 4, 2010)

To be clear we need multiple tubes of Today for 3 days of infusion? Our PenG treatment helped a bunch and now that we are through it (3 days of 2 SubQ 4cc ea) we can start the Today treatment? Is a whole tube/teat the application for a Nubian?

For future reference how long do we wait until after the last antibiotics injection before we can use Today? I came away thinking thre is a wait time from the posts.

Thanks all! Good luck to Mastitis fighters!
Jimily 

To Do list: test for CAE...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

JK Farms & Sanctuary said:


> I've heard that repeated cases of Mastitis can be linking to a CAE position goat, have you had her tested?


That is interesting information. She has been tested, January 2011 free of CAE/CL/Johnnes. So don't think this case is related to that.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Jimily said:


> To be clear we need multiple tubes of Today for 3 days of infusion? Our PenG treatment helped a bunch and now that we are through it (3 days of 2 SubQ 4cc ea) we can start the Today treatment? Is a whole tube/teat the application for a Nubian?
> 
> For future reference how long do we wait until after the last antibiotics injection before we can use Today? I came away thinking thre is a wait time from the posts.
> 
> ...


We did the teat infussions while giving the antibiotics. Yes you don't want to use the same tube more than once on your goat and you don't want to squirt half into one side and put the remaining half in the other because you are reintroducing the bacteria into the udder. Once it goes into the orrfice once your done. It's so wasteful I know, but thats what they recommend. You need to do the Pen -G shots for at least 5 days. Not sure how big your goat is, but we were giving 10 cc of Pen-G to our goats (although they are big girls).

Good Luck. Our girls are now feeding bottle kids because the milk is back to normal. Kids are doing great and so far the does are doing great too. ray:


----------



## Jimily (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah, ok good thanks for the info. We were vet advised for the 3 days of PenG, we can continue today with 2 more days and start the Today treatment as well. 

This girl is a Nubian adult 3 yr old, 150-175lbs. We'll go get some more tubes to cover the next days of treatment.

Thanks!
Jimily


----------



## Jimily (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all,
Researching a bit more on mastitis treatments I found this brochure noting some interesting points about how far to insert the tube into the teat as well as some other interesting info. It is found here.

I know the brochure is cow oriented, but is 1/8 inch the correct depth for a Nubian? Is it super different for goats? I'm sill searching, any experience on proper depth is appreciated.

Regardless of depth this goat is a dancer so it will be fun trying to hit some predefined depth anyhow!

Thanks!

Jimily


----------



## Jimily (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello again,
I'm answering my own question as the deed has been done. Whew, not as bad as I had thought.

My trepidation faded about the width of the injector once I popped the cap off right before inserting it. Whew it was very much smaller. She did take the whole 10cc in each teat rather well with no dancing.

The procedure went like this:
Donned nitrile gloves
Regular wet towel cleaned udder for general dust.
Rubbed on peppermint tincture and massaged it into udder.
Applied warm towel compress and continued massaging congestion.
Cleaned teats with teat solution and disposable paper towel.
Hand milked and massaged until out.
Cleaned teat with teat solution and disposable paper towel.
Changed gloves
Cleaned teats near the tips with alcohol swab/ea teat diff swab
Straddled goat facing rearward.
Uncapped Today 10mL (10cc) injector discovering a much smaller application tip that was approximately 1/8 in long (heh, woot for ease of use!)
Held applicator, tip up, thunked it and depressed plunger to expel excess air (this tip from a 2009 'dosage of "Today" post here somewhere)
Leaned over and obtained teat, inserted tip, depressed plunger
Once fully depressed (nubian teats) it was removed, the teat was massaged upward and then cleaned with new alcohol swab
Sprayed gloved hands with Iodine solution and dried with paper towel between teats
Repeat on other teat
Gave 4cc PenG SQ
Gave licorice treats and we trotted back to the herd.

Amazingly (after all of that spa treatment no doubt) she was perky and acting more like herself than the past week so hurray for that. Now we just have to figure out housing arrangements for tonight and tomorrow.

That's my story so far, I don't wish to hijack the thread though hopefully just adding to the topic and experiences.

Good luck all!
Jimily


----------

